# Pond Management..



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Was looking at a new bass fishing site and found this a link to this site. Thinking about the ponds that Chief has at his new place, Chipmaker's pond and even the one at SJ's, I thought I'd post it. Anyone else that has or is planning a pond on their property might find the info/pics interesting.

http://www.pondboss.com/


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks, Greg. I'm thinking about digging one soon, and this site will be a real help.:dazed:


----------

